# Running with older dogs



## Caitlin (Mar 28, 2005)

Need some advice from you all.

Mali has always run with me (except when she was a growing puppy of course) and she always seemed to have endless energy. I swear she could run/walk for hours and still not seem tired. You all know what I'm talking about.

Anyways, she'll be nine years old in October and I am noticing her "slowing down". Lagging behind me a bit, getting pooped out more easily, not as eager to play fetch for as long.

Most of you know she's my first GSD, so no prior experience with older dogs. Maybe this belongs in the senior section, but I don't think I'm ready to categorize her as a senior yet. She's only in her fifties right!?!

Should I not ease off and not take her on long runs anymore? Should I go back to the puppy phase of exercise and just let her run when she wants (as opposed to on a leash having to run with me)? I'm scared that if she is lagging she's actually really tired but won't stop because she's so eager to be with me. I really don't want to create any injuries, but at the same time I don't want to turn her into a couch potato, especially since she needs the exercise to keep her healthy into her older age.

Any advice from you guys would be appreciated!

Edit: Should add, that at her last check up about four months ago, bones, etc were all looking good.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Nine is getting up there in age. I've never had a senior dog, but I run with my 3 year old male GSD. I listen to him if he tells me he is tired (lagging behind). I don't ask him to go any faster than he wants to go. I figure dogs are smarter than humans at listening to their bodies, and the last thing I want to do is have him get hurt because I forced him to do more than he should.

I would let her set the pace and end the games of fetch when she is tired. She can still get plenty of exercise, just at a slower pace.


----------



## shaner (Oct 17, 2010)

I would lay off the forced exercise. I would stick with exercise that she controls from now on. Like it or not, 9 is getting up there in age so you want to take certain precautions.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I try to keep exercising my dogs as long as I can to keep their general fitness up.

But I also watch them and the lagging may be an issue, so keep an eye on it. May show something else is happening whether it's a heart issue or collapsing trachea (this occurred to my Lab at 12 and stopped our hikes with her immediately). I didn't have to medically do anything and she lived for 3 more years. But heat or exercise was a no no because her airway was compromised.

Tracheal Collapse in Dogs: Signs, Causes, and Treatment on MedicineNet

01 Tracheal Collapse - VeterinaryPartner.com - a VIN company!

Collapsing Trachea in Dogs | drbarchas.com


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

You should never force exercise on a dog and if she's slowing down, you should take this into account and go at her pace. No reason not to take her on runs with you, but there should be more slow times for her to recover and don't pick up the pace again until she seems refreshed. If she seems overly tired after a run, then the run needs to be slower and/or shorter.

Also, remember that an older dog is less heat tolerant than a younger dog, so more water breaks, shade, and cooling is needed for her to keep going like she used to.


----------



## CEMC (May 2, 2020)

Caitlin said:


> Need some advice from you all.
> 
> Mali has always run with me (except when she was a growing puppy of course) and she always seemed to have endless energy. I swear she could run/walk for hours and still not seem tired. You all know what I'm talking about.
> 
> ...


I jogged several miles a week with my GSD female until she was almost 12. She began to show signs that she didn't want to go as fast or as far & the reason was arthritis. I stopped jogging & started to give her pain killers when she seemed to need them & started walking with her. She did very well until she was over 13 when she started to go downhill very quickly & sadly we finally had to put her down. Dogs are loyal to the extent that by the time they start telling you they can't do what you ask of them it means they are really struggling. Regardless of what the vet finds in the X-rays I recommend that you listen to her & ease up. I would stop jogging & start walking her and see if her attitude improves. I know how tough it is to lose a jogging partner but fortunately you still have her around for everything else. .


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

CEMC said:


> I jogged several miles a week with my GSD female until she was almost 12. She began to show signs that she didn't want to go as fast or as far & the reason was arthritis. I stopped jogging & started to give her pain killers when she seemed to need them & started walking with her. She did very well until she was over 13 when she started to go downhill very quickly & sadly we finally had to put her down. Dogs are loyal to the extent that by the time they start telling you they can't do what you ask of them it means they are really struggling. Regardless of what the vet finds in the X-rays I recommend that you listen to her & ease up. I would stop jogging & start walking her and see if her attitude improves. I know how tough it is to lose a jogging partner but fortunately you still have her around for everything else. .


8yr old post.


----------

